# Adaptadores a USB



## Abraxas (Nov 5, 2006)

Demás está decir que se poco y nada de electrónica y de informática, pero la cuestión que me trae a este foro es hacer la siguiente consulta. Yo tengo un volante para PC que se conecta en una de esas entradas típicas medio antiguas que tienen muchos agujeritos, como las de las impresoras, monitores, etc, solo que de un tamaño específico, como es obvio; pero ahora con PC nueva no tengo más esa entrada (que creo que estaba en la placa de sonido por lo que me dijeron), sino que un volante se conectaría en una entrada USB. Quisiera saber si existe la posibilidad, casera o "industrial" de adaptar este enchufe a USB y poder así seguir usando el volante. Aclaro que comprendo que para una respuesta completa debería aclarar que tipo de enchufe tiene el volante, pero por ahora solo quisiera una aproximación al tema, si me dicen que puede llegar a ser, yo averiguo bien de que tipo o modelo de enchufe se trata.

Desde ya muchísimas gracias.


----------



## JV (Nov 6, 2006)

La entrada tipica se conoce como game port o puerto joystik y tiene 15 pines (conector DB-15). Ahora bien, la forma de conectar en forma casera a un USB es compleja ay que necesitas un microcontrolador con un par de conversores analogicos/digitales. No conosco de una interfaz comercial pero calculo que debe ser mas economico comprar un volante nuevo.


----------



## Abraxas (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok, por más que no me puso feliz la respuesta, muchas gracias, veré que decido hacer.


----------

